# 2000 Nissan altima multi cylinder misfire issues



## Rudy5 (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok so a couple of weeks ago my check engine light came on so I took it to the mechanic and got it checked out and it turns out it was a bad egr valve. I asked the guy if it was vital that I fix it and he said the only thing it would effect was gas mileage. So being tight on money I decided to hold off on replacing it. So a month goes by and all of a sudden when I'm at a red light my car starts idling very rough an making the car jerk as the roms fluctuate. So I took it to auto zone and the guy scanned it and said p0300 multi cylinder misfire. So after doing some research I replaced the spark plugs and the wires that the spark plugs are connected to and the valve cover seal as it was bad as well. After replacing the wires and plugs there is no change it still idles very rough when I'm at a red light or stop sign yet drives fine. Now forgive me if this is a stupid question as I am new to trying to fix my own car but are the spark plug wires the same as a coil pack? And could the bad egr valve cause a cylinder misfire? Or if the wires and coil packs are two separate things should I replace the coil packs before the egr valve? I jus don't wanna keep spending money and not getting any positive results I've spoken with a mechanic at my work and he said to go with the coil packs but he works on all our trucks which are diesel so I'd like to jus get some other opinions. Thanks for any advice it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your car has a KA24DE engine that uses an ignition distributor and one ignition coil. There are no individual coil packs for each cylinder. A sticking EGR valve could cause cylinder misfires. Here are some other possible causes of cylinder misfires:

- Improper spark plug
- Insufficient compression
- Incorrect fuel pressure
- The injector circuit is open or shorted
- Dirty injectors
- Intake system vacuum leak
- Front heated oxygen sensor


----------

